# Hypnobirthing rainbow relaxation



## Hopefulk

Hello ladies

It's my first time posting in here and I'm hoping you can help me. We had our first hypnobirthing session on Friday night, during which we were given the rainbow relaxation and comfort zones CDs. The issue is we don't have a CD player - we both use iPads, iPhones & iPods that sync all our music. 

I've downloaded comfort zones on iTunes but can't find the rainbow relaxation on there or on the hypnobirthing website. I'm happy to pay for it but I really need it on iPod to listen to it and be able to use it... I've not had a CD player for years and can't believe its the only format available? Ive checked with the hospital and can take a docking station for labour so this no need for cd.

Has anybody else downloaded it? Where did you find it? FYI, I have a mac air as laptop so no disc drive - we download everything so I can't even copy it and sYnc.

Thank you in advance

K.x


----------



## booflebump

I put the disc in our pc to upload it to itunes, as it is quite hard to find online. Don't know if this will be of any help to you but maybe worth a try https://archive.org/details/HypnoBirthing


----------



## Agcam

I did what booflebump did. I copied the CD to my laptop. After that you should be able to import it into iTunes.


----------



## Feronia

You can also download any CD ripper and get the mp3 files that way. Then you can just transfer them to any mp3 player. I did that with mine and put the files on my cell phone. :thumbup:


----------



## Jelebi

I also added it to iTunes, so I can have it on my iPhone.


----------

